# The Big Bang Theory - "The Bad Fish Paradigm" 9/22/2008



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

OMG, I needed those laughs!

The elevator webcam
Leonard's rate of travel joke.
Sheldon's clothes folding board
Penny dumping all her clothes in the one washing machine.
*The Lyme Disease joke!!!*
Residual radium from the watch dials
Sheldon packed his Geiger counter
The Indian actress debate
Strippergram!
the bouncy castle air mattress
Howard's mother
I can't believe I pegged Lee Meriwether as Catwoman #5, oops, #4
Warm milk with a handful of valium in it

The end title card with the Kathleen Turner references!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

My favorite line: (paraphrasing)

"...so I couldnt ever be Green Lantern... but with the right capital and funding I could be Batman.."


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

I loved it, too. Absolutely hilarious. Sheldon just is the funniest thing on TV. I hope this is the second of many season premieres to come for this show.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

As usual I loved it. Sheldon on Valium is too damned funny.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It just keeps getting better & better. Great writing, great acting. Don't underestimate Katie. She absolutely nails her role.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh that was great!

The clothes folding board had me so intrigued. I want one. 

Sheldon doing the "I am Batman" voice while on the valium.

Sheldon and Penny are a funnier pair then Penny and Leonard (not that they should be 'paired' but they play off each other very well).


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

The really cool thing about the clothes folding board was the way Sheldon would put in a shirt, fold it, and it would turn into socks.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

betts4 said:


> Oh that was great!
> 
> The clothes folding board had me so intrigued. I want one.


I've had two of them for, oh, 8-ish years. They work great. But the little rubber feat on the back fall off pretty easily.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

OMG, I missed this show. 

And this episode seemed especially good, with one zinger after another. 

Sheldon and Raj going back and forth about Indian cinema -- hilarious!

Note to betts4: I laughed when I saw the folding board. I had seen the ad on TV ages ago, and was curious about how it would work, but I rejected the idea because I thought the kind of system the Gap uses would work better (they have a single board that they fold the shirt around, then they slip the board out before the shirt is folded over top-to-bottom). But leave it to Sheldon to buy something like that! Three cheers for the prop person who actually scored one!

Too funny!

Jan


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I have only recently started watching this show. It's freaking hilarious!! :up:


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Oh that was great!
> 
> The clothes folding board had me so intrigued. I want one.


Make your own!

I'll have to see if my local "As Seen On TV" store carries them.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I was cracking up how he was folding his socks with it. Great episode.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Unfortunately, Comcast here in Chicago area provided one of those feeds where the laugh track and music are loud and the voice track is very soft. Almost impossible to view. And to make it worse, there was no close-captions at all so that didn't help get the audio either.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I was cracking up how he was folding his socks with it. Great episode.


And the look he gave that pair of socks when Penny just stuffed them together (like 99% of us do?).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

astrohip said:


> And the look he gave that pair of socks when Penny just stuffed them together (like 99% of us do?).


Well, I don't do socks like that; it's rather disgusting, actually. I fold. Though I have no need for a folding table for socks.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

efilippi said:


> Unfortunately, Comcast here in Chicago area provided one of those feeds where the laugh track and music are loud and the voice track is very soft. Almost impossible to view. And to make it worse, there was no close-captions at all so that didn't help get the audio either.


Same here on DirecTV - almost impossible to enjoy. The worst was when a commercial came on it was even louder then the laugh track (for the few seconds before we FF'ed.)


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

markz said:


> Make your own!
> 
> I'll have to see if my local "As Seen On TV" store carries them.


That's funny, I actually found that site and watched the vid on how to make it. It won't be that difficult.



astrohip said:


> And the look he gave that pair of socks when Penny just stuffed them together (like 99% of us do?).


Oh that had me laughing out loud!

The Penny/Leonard kiss was sort of odd, they didn't seem like they were into it and were they even touching other than the lips?

And loved the "tag you're it", passing Sheldon from friend to friend. I would have loved them passing him to Penny and then her moving him on to Leonard with the same "tag" line.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I forgot how much I missed this show until I watched it last night! So glad it's back, it's perfect on Monday nights, loads of laughs!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Same here on DirecTV - almost impossible to enjoy. The worst was when a commercial came on it was even louder then the laugh track (for the few seconds before we FF'ed.)


No problem here with DirecTV.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Einselen said:


> No problem here with DirecTV.


where's here?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> where's here?


West Florida, sorry I didn't post that.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

Here is a picture of the sock joke with Sheldon and Penny. It was hilarious.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Einselen said:


> No problem here with DirecTV.


No problem here either.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Robbie123 said:


> Here is a picture of the sock joke with Sheldon and Penny. It was hilarious.


"Please keep your clothes on while doing laundry"

One wonders what happened that they need that sign.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Great episode. :up: It always concerns me that the next season of a show won't be as good as the previous, but it looks like season two will be just as good as season one! Woo-hoo! 

I see so much of myself in Sheldon.  There's a part of me who would love to fold my t-shirts with a folding board.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I see so much of myself in Sheldon.  There's a part of me who would love to fold my t-shirts with a folding board.


Is it that hard to do it by hand? Also what would be bigger nerd/geek folding t-shirts or hanging them up?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

astrohip said:


> And the look he gave that pair of socks when Penny just stuffed them together (like 99% of us do?).


I have to admit that I was rolling on the floor at that one.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Einselen said:


> Is it that hard to do it by hand?


Getting them to be all the same size when folded is difficult by hand.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

The sound was a Chicago local issue according to numerous posts on AVSForum


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

mrmike said:


> "Please keep your clothes on while doing laundry"
> 
> One wonders what happened that they need that sign.


Oh, I missed that!

Jan


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

mrmike said:


> "Please keep your clothes on while doing laundry"
> 
> One wonders what happened that they need that sign.


I imagine it involved a spin cycle.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

My favorite part was the two other secrets Sheldon told before getting to the one about Penny. I must have replayed that about ten times and laughed every time. I left the program queued up to that spot so I can enjoy it again later. 

I started watching the show for Leonard (because of Roseanne) but the Sheldon character is hilarious.

.......I'm Batman!!!! Shhhhhhh!!!!!!!!...................


----------



## Demandred (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes I agree Sheldon is a great character. 

Penny: "Hey a lot of very successful people are community college graduates!"
Sheldon: "But you are neither."


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I almost forgot.

"Did you pronounce the "T" in often?"


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I was disappointed in last evenings episode. I like the series a lot. I just thought last night was watered down.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Robbie123 said:


> Here is a picture of the sock joke with Sheldon and Penny. It was hilarious.


Damn she's hot. Sometimes I forget.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

mrmike said:


> I almost forgot.
> 
> "Did you pronounce the "T" in often?"


I think that might have been the best line in the episode.

Yeah. Yeah, it was.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> The sound was a Chicago local issue according to numerous posts on AVSForum


I had serious sound issues during 2.5 Men, and also during Worst Week.

In the latter, the writing was much worse than the sound (the show almost got better when the vocals would drop entirely), but still, sound was definitely terribly off during both shows. They were also flipping between SD and HD a lot, though that may have affected 2.5 Men more than Wost Show Ever. I kinda forget.

(Dish Network)


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Did this show receive any Emmy nominations? I don't recall it being nominated for Best Comedy. It should have been.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

"I hate trains"


----------



## johnspalm (Dec 24, 2002)

efilippi said:


> Unfortunately, Comcast here in Chicago area provided one of those feeds where the laugh track and music are loud and the voice track is very soft. Almost impossible to view. And to make it worse, there was no close-captions at all so that didn't help get the audio either.


+1. This was unbelievable. What a way to ruin a good premiere episode!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Demandred said:


> Penny: "Hey a lot of very successful people are community college graduates!"
> Sheldon: "But you are neither."


"You think the opposite of 'stupid loser' is 'Community College graduate'?!?"


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

efilippi said:


> Unfortunately, Comcast here in Chicago area provided one of those feeds where the laugh track and music are loud and the voice track is very soft. Almost impossible to view. And to make it worse, there was no close-captions at all so that didn't help get the audio either.


That is _precisely_ what happened here (in my home, served by Dish Network) during 2.5 Men. Big Bang was broadcast just fine though.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> "You think the opposite of 'stupid loser' is 'Community College graduate'?!?"


That was the funniest line in the whole show. Threw my head back and roared.

+1

[NG]Owner


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

As a Community College graduate, I really enjoyed that show. 

No one has heard of sock rolls? You lay two socks one upon the other and then fold and pull one over the other. (Easier done than described)


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> No one has heard of sock rolls? You lay two socks one upon the other and then fold and pull one over the other. (Easier done than described)


And you end up with one sock where the "barrel" of the sock is stretched more than the other. Unless you mark them and stretch the opposing sock each time you wash them how do you keep them even?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> As a Community College graduate, I really enjoyed that show.
> 
> No one has heard of sock rolls? You lay two socks one upon the other and then fold and pull one over the other. (Easier done than described)





mrmike said:


> And you end up with one sock where the "barrel" of the sock is stretched more than the other. Unless you mark them and stretch the opposing sock each time you wash them how do you keep them even?


Also, the bulbous nature of the roll results in a non-optimal use of the sock drawer's storage space.

Then again, I suppose we shouldn't expect any better from a Community College graduate.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

mrmike said:


> And you end up with one sock where the "barrel" of the sock is stretched more than the other. Unless you mark them and stretch the opposing sock each time you wash them how do you keep them even?


My socks get holes in them and wear out long before any potential uneven stretching becomes a problem. And the stretching would be statistically random in any case - it's not like I'm going to magically choose the same sock every single time when putting them together after doing the laundry.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Did this show receive any Emmy nominations? I don't recall it being nominated for Best Comedy. It should have been.


A lot of the critics were complaining that it did not get an Emmy nomination. Lots of people including myself also felt Jim Parsons should have gotten and Emmy nomination.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

mrmike said:


> And you end up with one sock where the "barrel" of the sock is stretched more than the other. Unless you mark them and stretch the opposing sock each time you wash them how do you keep them even?


Most socks I never notice any difference. But if one of them does seem like it's stretching, I roll them up in the other one until they seem even again.


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

mrmike said:


> And you end up with one sock where the "barrel" of the sock is stretched more than the other. Unless you mark them and stretch the opposing sock each time you wash them how do you keep them even?


Sheldon? Is that you?!?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

busyba said:


> Then again, I suppose we shouldn't expect any better from a Community College graduate.


Community College dropout.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Community College dropout.


He was talking about the TiVoCommunity poster, not the TV show character...


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

efilippi said:


> Unfortunately, Comcast here in Chicago area provided one of those feeds where the laugh track and music are loud and the voice track is very soft. Almost impossible to view. And to make it worse, there was no close-captions at all so that didn't help get the audio either.





Jebberwocky! said:


> Same here on DirecTV - almost impossible to enjoy. The worst was when a commercial came on it was even louder then the laugh track (for the few seconds before we FF'ed.)





SnakeEyes said:


> The sound was a Chicago local issue according to numerous posts on AVSForum


WBBM switched to a new digital master control room last weekend and they've had major audio problems ever since. Started with football on Sunday evening for me when the commentator track was totally silent. The Price is Right on Monday morning was fine, but they were obviously having problems in prime time again.

The fact that they would even ATTEMPT this during football season and the weekend before the major premieres boggles the mind. Why the fark wasn't this done in August?


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

My son got his shirt folder today. He saw it on the show and had to have it. This is the kid who wants to grow up to be Sheldon.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I don't need no stinkin' board to fold a shirt!!

This is how I fold a shirt.

If that doesn't entice you, here's a NSFW instruction.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Actually my wife and I have had a flip fold for years...we bought a two pack from an infomercial...love em.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

Ruth said:


> Most socks I never notice any difference. But if one of them does seem like it's stretching, I roll them up in the other one until they seem even again.


My Hanes brand socks never seem to ever stretch out. I still have my original Hanes socks with the red logo stitching along the toes from college back in 1995 (still regularly worn). The cuffs have yet to stretch out for me.


----------

